# Travelling around EU on Portuguese Cartao Residencia



## HeyBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a dilema I hope someone here can offer some experiential advice.

I am travelling to Tenerife via Madrid later in the year. My son's UK passport has expired and I was hoping to wait a few months until he is 16 to get a 10 year one. Now we booked a holiday!

I have already been in contact with the Spanish embassy and got a fairly standard response that its ok to travel with national identity cards.

my question still is;

Is the Portuguese Cartao de Residencia Permanent (the tri-fold card that you get after 5 years from SEF) valid for travel within Schengen countries? Is it treated the same as a BI or Cartao Cidadao? Has anyone travelled with these cards and no passport?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I believe it is for Schengen countries but not for the UK where you need to use a passportas proof of identity. Mind you I have not tried it myself and maybe someone better informed will reply.


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Maggie,

we are UK Nationals and resident in Portugal, we do need a passport for UK, as it is not in the Schengen agreement but Spain is.

We travelled to Spain earlier this year and although we carried our passports we did not show them. But I want to be sure that the PT Residency card will be OK without a passport.

NB: I found my old login details so have switched back to Bubbles67.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

The issuance of residency based on the right of free movement of EU citizens under EU law, has nothing to do with the Schengen agreement. It is an entirely an EU matter that all EU members are required to respect, including Britain.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Bubbles, just re-read your post. I see what you are saying. It was too late to edit my previous reply.


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Naaling said:


> Bubbles, just re-read your post. I see what you are saying. It was too late to edit my previous reply.


Hi Naaling, Its easy to get confused its a messy subject.


I am still looking for any Portugal resident who has travelled to another EU/schengen country with only the Cartao Residencia ??


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Bubbles67 said:


> Hi Naaling, Its easy to get confused its a messy subject.
> 
> 
> I am still looking for any Portugal resident who has travelled to another EU/schengen country with only the Cartao Residencia ??


Just a thought (probably not a pleasant one). Isn't it a legal requirement in Portugal for non nationals to carry their passport with them at all times, even when they have residency? Does Spain have a similar law? Then again does that passport have to be current? 
You're right it is confusing!


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

After 5 years of temporary residency in Portugal you get a 10 year Cartao Residencia. 
This is valid ID, which needs to be carried, and passport is not needed.


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

HeyBubbles said:


> I have a dilema I hope someone here can offer some experiential advice.
> 
> I am travelling to Tenerife via Madrid later in the year. My son's UK passport has expired and I was hoping to wait a few months until he is 16 to get a 10 year one. Now we booked a holiday!
> 
> ...



Just to get back on topic, this was my original post and question.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

My understanding of the law is that you need to carry proof of ID at all times in both Portugal and Spain (in fact in most countries other than the UK). 

This can be either a passport, a residency card or a driving licence (new kind with picture and signature). Travelling between Madrid and Tenerife is an internal flight and there will be no customs desk at arrivals, you just go straight through. 

However if any official does ask you for ID as they are quite entitled to then any proof of ID as per above should be enough.

I have found that local police + the post office seem to also accept a laminated colour photocopy of my passport as an ID document as I prefer not to carry mine all the time


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Bubbles, we are flying internally next week so no passport or other ID will be required other than at the gate. I'll try my Cartāo Residencia there and, if we see anyone around from security, I will put your question to them if you haven't received a reply any earlier.


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Mr Bife, you are correct about carrying ID.

My question is still about crossing fro Portugal to Spain with the card Cartao Residencia, it is seen as ID in Portugal but it is valid in Spain and especially at the airport?

I do not want to get all 4 of us to the airport at the start of our holiday to find that my son cannot travel, this is why I am asking.

Has anyone travelled to Spain or other country with just their Cartao Residencia (paper card version) ?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm at Lisbon Airport Bubbles and have asked your question to two separate members of staff just to be sure. They both confirm that it is possible to use the Cartão de Residencia to move freely between Schengan countries. Your journey to the Canaries will be OK.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

JohnBoy said:


> I'm at Lisbon Airport Bubbles and have asked your question to two separate members of staff just to be sure. They both confirm that it is possible to use the Cartão de Residencia to move freely between Schengan countries. Your journey to the Canaries will be OK.
> 
> Have a good trip.


Thank you JohnBoy lane:


----------

